# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Δακρυσμένο μάτι

## Windsa

Χτες το βραδυ πρόσεξα ότι ένα από τα παραδείσια έχει ελαφρώς πρησμένο ένα ματάκι και πούπουλα γύρο από το μάτι είναι βρεγμένα. Μάλλον έχει κάποια λοίμωξη.

Το πουλάκι αντιδρα στο φως, το μάτι δεν είναι κλειστό, αλλα προτιμά να κοιτάει γύρο με το άλλο μάτι, που είναι καλά. Επίσης κατά τα αλλα φαίνεται καλά. Το έβαλα καραντίνα από χτες.

Από σήμερα άρχισα βιταμίνη A κι απόψε θα πάρω Tobrex για τα ματια. Αν ξέρετε τη δόση κι συχνότητα χορήγησις γράψτε μου παρακαλώ.

Ίσος έχει νόημα να δώσω κι κανένα αντιβίωση ?

----------


## nuntius

*Πωλίνα, Tobrex χορηγείς maximum 3 φορές τη μέρα, κάθε φορά μία σταγόνα σε κάθε μάτι και κάθε ρουθούνι για να προλάβεις τυχόν επέκταση και στο υπόλοιπο σύστημα! Περαστικααααά!!! 
*

----------


## zack27

περαστικα στο μικρο πωλινα!!!συντομα να γινει καλα!!!

----------


## jk21

να μην δωσεις εσωτερικη αντιβιωση .εγω tobrex χρησιμοποιω την αλοιφη και βαλω ελαχιστη (ωστε να μην ενοχλει την οραση )  2 φορες την ημερα και σιγουρα την μια πριν κοιμηθουν.

----------

